# Pontil Amber umbrella ink - neck repaired



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 7, 2017)

So how does a re-attached neck (professionally done) affect value of bottle?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Damage is damage. If you can tell there was damage, I tell you the price drops significantly. If it was done so well that it's hard to see even when looking, you might be okay.


----------

